# Triple H Hunting Club



## wildbill2928 (Oct 3, 2016)

If you are interested in being put on wait list for next season leave me a reply with name and number. 1st come 1st serve.

This is third year having lease in Wilkes county we are setting guidelines on what bucks can be taken. There are 12 acres of protected food plots and another 5 acres roughly in loading areas or skitter rows. Membership dues are $2000 (deer, turkey, and hogs). We also have 2 open spots for Turkey only ($450).We are gonna have campsite next to property with power and water. Each member has 2 preferred stands. The neighboring clubs are managing bag limits and restrictions on bucks as we are. Property is 1053 acres all in 1 manageable tract of land not scattered all over. We also provide supplemental feed and minerals for our deer. Serious inquiries only! Call Shane Hill (770) 307-7164 to view property at end of season. Thank You and good hunting.


----------



## wildbill2928 (Jan 17, 2017)

*Update*

We will have confirmation on openings in February.


----------



## DENGLAND (Jan 22, 2017)

How many members?


----------



## wildbill2928 (Jan 25, 2017)

We have 5 right now


----------



## 7mmrem08 (Feb 6, 2017)

Would like to be put on waiting list for'17


----------



## wildbill2928 (Feb 6, 2017)

Contact Shane Hill there are 2 spots left


----------



## wildbill2928 (Feb 14, 2017)

There are 2 spots full full membership $2000per and 2 Turkey only membership $450 per


----------

